# Jenny needs some help please



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

When I put the Kontiki up for sale, it was with the intention of buying a garage model of some sorts so that I can carry a moped and pushbike. 

Long story short, Jenny has been to the dealers to look at motorhomes, and as expected, she cannot jump on to the rear, high level bed. 

The salesman laughed at this, so I said

"Don't laugh at her. If you think it is funny that she sleeps on a bed, she will buy elsewhere." 

So with that, Jenny packed up and left. 

However, I will need some kind of walkway/ramp for her. In order that it is not too steep, I estimate the ramp will need to be about 7 or 8 feet long, so that she has a gentle incline in order to get to bed. The ramp will therefore need to be foldable for storage but also very strong. If it flexes at all, the chances are she will panic. Bear in mind Jenny is almost 11 years old now. The surface will need to be carpet or material so that she does not slip. 

Does anyone have any suggestions as to the best materials to construct such a contraption? 

Russell

(For those not in the know, Jenny is a much pampered, spoil rotten Weimaraner dog.)


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

. . . Umm, after much thought, why can't Jenny sleep on a blanket on the floor :?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> . . . Umm, after much thought, why can't Jenny sleep on a blanket on the floor :?


Hi Vic,

Like Russell says, Jenny is a * much pampered, spoilt rotten* Weimaraner dog. :wink: :wink: :wink:

I bet she rules the roost too. :lol: Typical woman.

Jock.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Russell.
About 15 years ago I bought a ramp for my dog who had arthritis to get into a station wagon. Don't know who made them, but they were like a plank with ridges on it.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

This looks like what you're after, never had a ramp from them but have bought other stuff - all v. well inner wolf


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Jenny*

Vic - I have covered Jenny's eyes so she cannot see what you are saying!

I have seen the planks for access to cars etc. There is a Doberman on site who has had a hip replacement. She uses a ramp to get into her motorhome but the amount of height is only a couple of feet. I am looking at maybe four or five feet high.

Only other option is to lift her in and out of bed everyday.

Russell


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

How about this Russell

Dog Ramps

you might need 2 and join them together

or there is the American ones

Yank dog ramps

Jacquie


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

I can't believe what i am reading here :wink: :wink:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

How cruel making her jump. Surely she needs an electric remote controlled lift with attendant. I suppose a dog basket is out the question which will fit in the garage. 8O


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

Hi russ
Have you looked at the models with rear twin beds over a garage? they often have much easier steps going up to the beds and most make in to a large double.

Cheers Matt  :lol:


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

There are some ramps that are foldable for dogs to get onto the back of 4x4's and there might be something that helps dogs out of swimming pools that might double up as a ramp.

Our girl loves our bed too... and would no doubt be putting in an order for said ramp if we let her!


----------



## dcmo (May 19, 2005)

I think this probably has the same problem ... not high enough.

steps


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Jenny*

Pusser - that's a wonderful idea. There used to be a lift attendant in Lewis's department store in Blackpool. Anyway, are you volunteering for the job?

Matt - twin beds are no good as she cries at night and will not sleep alone.

Sersol - trust me. This dog is treated like a child. Today she has had poached salmon and scrambled egg for breakfast, has visited a motorhome dealer and returned in time for a lamb steak served with dog biscuits.

I will look at the links and see what could be done. I think they key thing is to measure the height of the mattress from the floor and work it out from there.

Russell

I love the pic of the Dobie tucked up in bed.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/6ft-Car-Ramps-Dog-Ramp-Folding-Non-Slip-Portable_W0QQitemZ260272526916QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260272526916&_trkparms=72%3A1121|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Offer made to measure? Might be worth a go?


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

As you say spoilt rotten and why not :?: :lol:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

sersol said:


> I can't believe what i am reading here :wink: :wink:


This is serious stuff . . . the purchase of a motorhome depends on our knowledge, experience and interest in overcoming this problem . . .
I've found and [slightly altered] one of Mr Heath Robinson's wonderful devices - although some prior training as to how hard to pull on the rope may be needed - otherwise poor Jenny will be imprinted on the roof or wall . . . :roll:


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Russell,

Argos do this

Argos

Also when a work collegues pampered pooch had his hip replacements done last year, their vet was able to suggest a company which supplied a made to measure ramp for the dog. She doesn't have the name of the company now unfortunatly but maybe Jennys vet might have the same info?

Good luck with the search, we have to put a small step at the end of our bed so that our fat short legged jack russell can jump up when he wants to! Although he has also been known to use our Rottweiller cross as a stepping stone on occasion 8O

Happy new home hunting

Tina


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Russell,
Did you find a ramp for Jenny?
If not just seen this whilst looking for something else
Telescopic ramp (1/2 way down page)

hope its of use,

Kelvyn


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

How about the van type where by there are two singles above the garage with step up situated between the beds.


Roy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Jenny*

Hi

The update is that I now have a rear garage motorhome with a double transverse bed. Due to the height of the bed, a ramp would need to be about 8 feet long so that the angle of elevation is not too steep.

Long story short, I lift Jenny on and off the bed a required.

Here she is.

Russell


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

I can understand you pampering your dog, well done too. Why not make her the best ever dog bed money can buy? Something that is slightly above floor level, allowing 1ft of cushions, with an opening that allows her to get in and out with ease? Think MASSIVE wicker basket style of bed. Then she can also have her feed and water close by, she can be tucked in and will have no reason to worry about learning the ramp or falling!

For the record, Basil demands to be in the bed, and he will not walk up the stairs if tired at night - muggins has to carry and tuck him in.

I don't care if he is a dog, he's my wee boy 

Thread crossover, sorry!

Gary.


----------

